# Search Functions on Kindle 3



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*My K3 is not allowing me to perform searches: when I attempt to search a book, nothing happens; and when I attempt to search all my items, «0» items come up and the Kindle freezes.

I'm fairly certain it has had a chance to fully index my downloads. Would anyone be able to help me, or do I need to call CS?

Thanks.*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried restarting it? That solves most small problems.

How many books did you download?


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Pidgeon,

Because I've had to do a forced restart every time it froze' my K3 has been restarted countless times.

I finished downloading about 200 items last night, around 11:00 p.m., then left my K3 on the charger all night with the wireless on, until about 11:00 a.m. this morning.

Thanks.*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

200 is a LOT of books to put on it at one time. It could take it a few _days_ to index. With that many books going on at once, you are bound to end up with a few that won't index properly. Either take a majority off and load them slowly, or give it another day to catch up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I did about 85 in a grunch. . . .mostly Amazon books but also some files sent from my PC. . . .it took an hour or so to index them and the battery went down to about half from nearly full. . . .the bigger memory and longer battery life helps, 'cause at least it didn't freeze. . . but it definitely had to work pretty hard.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> 200 is a LOT of books to put on it at one time. It could take it a few _days_ to index. With that many books going on at once, you are bound to end up with a few that won't index properly. Either take a majority off and load them slowly, or give it another day to catch up.


*Pidgeon and Ann,

I actually downloaded approximately 100 items. I know I should have known better- I'll just wait a day or two for the system to index everything.

In the meantime, thanks for your help!*


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> 200 is a LOT of books to put on it at one time. It could take it a few _days_ to index. With that many books going on at once, you are bound to end up with a few that won't index properly. Either take a majority off and load them slowly, or give it another day to catch up.


*Pidgeon,

Just an update-- I took your suggestion and deleted a majority of the items I'd initially downloaded, and my search problems were resolved! I'd also been unable to do an index search, and this was resolved as well. (I even discovered the corrupt item which was probably causing some of my problems.) I then re-downloaded my items more slowly, making sure they had completed indexing before downloading additional items, and I found the search functions were still working fine.

Thanks so much for your help!*


----------

